# Norton Corporate Edition Live Update



## esined76 (Jan 30, 2008)

I recently ran Windows Updates on laptop. Since that time I have not been able to run Norton Live Update. The error message tells me that Live Update cannot connect to the internet. I have full internet connection using wireless, network and dsl. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the program and get the same results ... cannot connect to the internet. Help!


----------

